# Noob Vaper looking for a battery



## Kish (17/12/16)

Just kicked the habit 

And decided to get myself an Istick Pico with a Melo III Mini Tank

Opened the box and found 1 -0.5 ohm and bought a 0.3 ohm coil.

Got the VAP3 juice to start. 

But i don't have a battery for it, any suggestions where I can get one ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (17/12/16)

Lots of vape shops sell 18650 battery's
Maybe some one from Cape Town can point you in the right direction


----------



## Raindance (17/12/16)

Kish said:


> Just kicked the habit
> 
> And decided to get myself an Istick Pico with a Melo III Mini Tank
> 
> ...


Know a tobaconist shop in N1 City that sells. Should be open on Sunday. Dont know the name of the place, sorry. Also, where in CT are you located?


----------



## Kish (17/12/16)

Raindance said:


> Know a tobaconist shop in N1 City that sells. Should be open on Sunday. Dont know the name of the place, sorry. Also, where in CT are you located?


It's called Vape Africa, but they are closed on Sundays. Table View side, but in the CBD weekdays


----------



## Raindance (17/12/16)

My trusted port of call for vape stuff is Vape Cartel in kennilworth. There may be others but i dont get to town much.
Bet you are really wanting to get that baby fired up, sorry i cant help. Good luck .


----------



## NeXuS (17/12/16)

Kish said:


> It's called Vape Africa, but they are closed on Sundays. Table View side, but in the CBD weekdays



Hey bud. You can try a few vendors. Purchase online and hopefully they can ship it to you next week.


i looked quick and found this one:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/tesiyi-18650-3000mah-45a-vape-king.html


----------



## daniel craig (17/12/16)

The awesome guys over at Vape Cartel sell 18650's. I would say rather buy from them or another reputable vendor so that you are guaranteed 100% Authentic batteries. Try getting yourself the LG HG2.


----------



## Kish (17/12/16)

Raindance said:


> My trusted port of call for vape stuff is Vape Cartel in kennilworth. There may be others but i dont get to town much.
> Bet you are really wanting to get that baby fired up, sorry i cant help. Good luck .


Very keen to fire it up, heading to the Vape Shop at Canal Walk , they have a few 18650's in stock .


----------



## Kish (17/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> The awesome guys over at Vape Cartel sell 18650's. I would say rather buy from them or another reputable vendor so that you are guaranteed 100% Authentic batteries. Try getting yourself the LG HG2.


The LG HG2 seem to be hot property, as it is sold out everywhere, 1 or 2 postings on Gumtree but not sure how authentic they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/12/16)

Kish said:


> The LG HG2 seem to be hot property, as it is sold out everywhere, 1 or 2 postings on Gumtree but not sure how authentic they are


There are fakes in the market which is why I suggested getting it at a reputable vendor. If you are getting batteries from Vapeshop, take a loot at either the Samsung 25r or 30q as these have a big capacity (mah) also note that the 25r is a 20A battery and the 30q is 15A.


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

Kish said:


> The LG HG2 seem to be hot property, as it is sold out everywhere, 1 or 2 postings on Gumtree but not sure how authentic they are



Hey @Kish, sorry for the late reply, in case you didnt get sorted, check out vaporize.co.za
They are in milnerton and a great vape vendor with lots of experience


----------

